
How we built our blog with Notion and ButterCMS - mritchie712
https://seekwell.io/blog/how-we-built-our-blog-with-notion-and-buttercms
======
mritchie712
We already use Notion for a ton of stuff, so when we went to launch our blog I
wanted a way to publish from Notion. This post covers how we did it. There are
a couple manual steps, but it takes < 15 seconds for a new post.

